# Show your Shadow



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

A little color on the old black Shadow, gives it a new attidude. RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice!

I bought 12 in an auction recently and need to figure out something to do with them.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice job, it really does give it a new light.

Here's one I painted up a while back.










And one I bought on ebey.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Amazing what new & different colors can do for a car !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Shadow gone bad!!!*

Good looking cars M03!!! I like white/striped the best. The Shadow is really good for racing, sits low to the track, that wedge frontend will slide right under a crash on the track. Ever have a paint job go bad??? The clear done a job on this one. I guess I sprayed the clear on too quick. Had to strip it and start over. RM


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Like you haven't seen it before:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I like the sky blue one best so far.

That one DD did its really cool and innovative.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

All the Shadows are very nice... gets one thinking, ya dig? New paint brings new ideas.
DD's is amazingly creative... It looks like a truck from an old Speed Racer cartoon, or the Whacky Racers. Very cool. 

Hilltop... did you paint that driver's head red, or is it a AW head?
Great detail on the driver! Like the white rims too.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

What do you have to do to a slot body to prep it for paint?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

41-willys said:


> What do you have to do to a slot body to prep it for paint?


First (and this is very very important): Consume liberal amounts of antiseptic (aka Johnny Walker, Jimmy Beam, Grey Goose) I think you get the idea... :devil: 

JK... I too would like to know the answer to this question... But I keep getting stuck on the first step.

Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I used to just prime over the old paint, but I ran into a couple of cars that just wouldn't seem to dry after that, so now I soak thewm in Pinesol overnight and then brush away the old paint.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

It's the original head VJ, just brush painted it red, black shield, silver stripes on the helmet with a sharpie.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

OK I've consumed the antiseptic, now I can't find the bodies or the paint! Now where did I put that glass of antiseptic?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Shadowruck*

I remember that build, DD. The more I looked at it, the more I liked it!!! A Super truck, V-16 power I do believe, fandangtastic!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*New Sponsor*

I'd like to thank Hooter's for sponsoring the No. 19 Shadow.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Very cool.

I like 'em all, but the blue Jasper car and the Hooters car are both just outstanding! Killer cars, guys!
















There's a couple I used to run too low.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Amazing what new & different colors can do for a car !


LOL, Exactly word for word what I was thinking.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I love Hooters*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'd like to thank Hooter's for sponsoring the No. 19 Shadow.


Nice...I love Hooters. I need to paint one of these up in Tan and make it a Hooters car....nice work again with this Body Hilltop!

Oh yeah...those rims are Killer! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You had painted some of these up on another car and was thinking about them the other day...very neat way to make something old new again.

Bob...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Like you haven't seen it before:


The more I look at that truck the more I like it.:thumbsup: Can you give a little run down on the construction
Thanks


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

41-willys said:


> The more I look at that truck the more I like it.:thumbsup: Can you give a little run down on the construction
> Thanks


I used the Gypsie Constrution method:

First, steal a Shadow body. 

Second, steal another one.  

Then find a suitable truck cab in plastic. (good luck with that, I find a good one about once every 3 years) Remove the glass, grill and any other seperate parts.

I used a Shadow body that I got in a e-bay junk lot I split with coach. It had already been primered and that helped a lot. I positioned the cab in the shadow and held it in place with tape while I marked cut lines with a sharpie. Then I picked up the dremel, mounted a small, thin cutting wheel and an evil grin and removed a section for the cab to fit into. Then I went farther. In order for the cabs wheel wells to fit the Shadow wheelbase the cut out had to be forward of the cockpit. Leaving the cockpit in place was out of the question. So, I removed it too, as well as the area just to the right of the cockpit the same size as the radiator on the left side.

Then I picked up the second body ( a broken white one) and cut the radiator and engine cover from it. Using a combination of dremel with sanding disk, files and sanding sticks I fit the engine cover reversed and mated to the original to give it the V16 look while filling the cockpit area. Once the CA was set I mounted the second radiator in similar fashion.

I smoothed everything out a little with files and sanding sticks and made final adjustments to fit the fit the cab. The bottom front edge of the cockpit is resting just forward of the lip on the front radiatoer outlet and the rest sits down into the body. I tacked it with CA and checked everything for straightness before putting a bead of CA all the way around the cab on the inside. I used thin for the bead as it flows into any gaps and fills them fairly well.

Once the CA was set I dug out a tube of stuff I haven't used in years; Testors Body Putty. I've found that while it could be a little stronger, it does a nice job of filling, and blending so that the cab looks like it was actually made as part of the shadow.

Then came the heartbreak. On the first test fit on a chassis, as soon as I flexed the sides to slip it onto a Tomy Turbo, half of the Testors putty cracked and fell off.  Back to filling and smoothing. And I trimmed the body mounting tabs down a tad so I wouldn't have to flex it so much the next time.

Time for clean-up: The cab's wheel wells sat to deep in the body and needed to be trimmed out. Also there was a sizeable gap between the inside if the Shadow wheel wells and the cab. I used epoxy putty to fill these and give it a little extra strength ( yes I do actually put it on the track and run it).

With the wheel wells cleaned up, I filled a little under the front edge of the cab to help morph it into the Shadow's "Pontoons". A coat of thin CA to help bind it all and smoth it over I was ready for a final sanding of all the merge lines. This I did with a small round file, bare, then wrpped in several different grits of sandpaper.

Satisfied that all was well, I applied the first coat of grey primer. This showed a few minor defects which I cleaned up, sanded smooth and primed again with white. One last final sanding and final grey primer coat. 

Now it's airbrush time: Two coats of base color, a pecial mix of Pacra RF. Then a clearcoat dip. Painted details, the charcoal metalic and a clear dip. Decals, re fitted the windows and grill and a final clear dip.

The end result you see here with some of my other truck morphs:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks for the run down. I really like the Bendz truck next to it in the second pic. Heck I like all of them:thumbsup: :woohoo: :thumbsup: 

thanks again


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

41-willys said:


> Thanks for the run down. I really like the Bendz truck next to it in the second pic. Heck I like all of them:thumbsup: :woohoo: :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks again


Slot trucks are so Kool....I like them all too! Sweet!  

Bob...zilla


----------

